# Giving up



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

from here on out I’m 44 years old I’m done getting jacked up about ice fishing I got all the top notch gear shanty power aruger tips up four wheeler every November after hunting hard I look forward for the cold so can enjoy the hard water season now I’m depressed with life in general tag out on deer so now I have to wait till April to chase ol Tom turkey and it’s better then this


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

quitter


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

Quitter for sure. Maybe he needs to spend some of that top notch ice money on a new hobby. Lots to do before April.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

View attachment 288287
View attachment 288287


































I love the outdoors deer hunting turkey hunting Lake Erie out of the boat many trips walking on water I’m just sad and here is some of my adventures


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve never had enough time to be depressed. Always too much to do.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I hear ya. I always get super excited for hardwater fishing and these last couple years haven't been great. You can always head north to Michigan to get on the ice or take the boat out on Erie. Lots of walleye still being caught trolling and jigging up there.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I don’t consider myself a quitter I’m just very passionate about my time in the outdoors and very successful at doing it getting on fish deer turkey it’s just a sad time for me right now


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

How about ducks, geese, rabbits, or squirrels? A simple squirrel hunt can be a rush. Running traps is in full swing. Kill some predators. Set snares. Cut firewood. Farm chores, ditch work, fence repairs, post property lines. Then it’s about time to start thinking about building new stands, Frost seeding clover, and shed hunting. I just never get caught up. I hardly have time to fish anymore.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

You can always feed the geese


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

I just love my fishing deer hunting and turkey hunting kinda gave up the rabbit hunting and squirrel hunting I’m sure all of us hardwater guys will get thru this crappy winter where having and spring will be here in due time and that will pass and all of us will be dreaming about walking on water next winter


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Beepum19 said:


> You can always feed the geese


LMAO! Now that was funny as hell. You boys are hard on a heartbroke fella. Straly, you’re obviously an accomplished sportsman. Those are some envious pictures, kudos to you! But man, you definitely gotta watch what you put out there on this thing. Im missing the ice also and we are a rare breed. The soft water guys love to let us have it but I seen this ambush coming lol. This ones on you bro. Lol.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Having NO ICE is definitely a tough pill to swallow. Believe me, you're not the only hardwater addict going thru this agony.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Wont be long, head to Saginaw for a fix, not Lake Erie but it is a good fix, should happen up there soon, I HOPE !!!


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

The pictures of us walking on Lake Erie was from New Year’s Eve and new yeas day last year we spudded are way out across Erie we walked for over a hour got set and 12 eyes in hour then we had a big blow and that ended are Erie ice fishing then we started going to Saginaw bay it was game on


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Wambulance has arrived.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Icebucketjohn all the posts I see you post I know you have to be sad and I hope when u get your walleye thru the ice I hope it’s a double digit this is my wife’s 11 pounder 31 inch walleye


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I’m glad somebody said it: this is terrible, and I know there’s lots of other sport out there, but I just love to ice fish and I am mad. I don’t know why I like to ice fish so much but I really do, and I also get really mad and depressed. I feel your pain and I am glad you said what you did because you’re not the only one feeling that way.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Straley said:


> I don’t consider myself a quitter I’m just very passionate about my time in the outdoors and very successful at doing it getting on fish deer turkey it’s just a sad time for me right now


there's still time if the weather turns cold for feb. it was a few yrs like this in a row that stopped me from ice fishing some yrs back. now i'm old and lost all my ice fishing buddies so I cant get myself motivated to get out there. this is a depressing time of yr for the rest of us to. hope you guys get ice soon.
sherman


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Sherman 51 I like reading your post to u sound like very accomplished hunter and angler yourself like I said I’m just sad white Christmas no cold weather just sad


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Can’t really explain why but I don’t expect to start icefishing until mid to late January around these parts. Been that way most of the last 15 years in NW PA. Weather in this area isn’t conducive to have very good or long ice seasons. We get 8 weeks on an average in this area. I enjoy icing but I don’t get discouraged waiting for ice.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

if you like to ice fish you can fish now.
what is a difrent you go to Catawba and stay 2 weeks or you drive to Devils lake or fly and stay 2 weeks,perfect ice fishing,or you can go to manitoba lake canada you get same quality eyes.

how you mesure sacesfull fishing ?
when i come home there are steal coper water line in the house.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

chaunc said:


> Can’t really explain why but I don’t expect to start icefishing until mid to late January around these parts. Been that way most of the last 15 years in NW PA. Weather in this area isn’t conducive to have very good or long ice seasons. We get 8 weeks on an average in this area. I enjoy icing but I don’t get discouraged waiting for ice.


Forecast calls for frigid temps the last 2 weeks of Jan,.Single digits overnight. I don't ice fish but you guys have a blast & be careful. It might be to cold to fish, LOL!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Beautiful Walleye Staley. Kudo's to your spouse for catching such a trophy. I'd be happy with a1 7" 'Eater' these days.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Ibj that day we fish Lake Erie thru the ice we had the marcum camera with us in shanty we were watching them walleye come in and just inhale your jigging spoon we had 12 walleye 86 pounds she was hooked and asked if she could have it mounted she deer hunts turkey hunts with me all the time she’s my little hillbilly girl


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

chaunc said:


> Can’t really explain why but I don’t expect to start icefishing until mid to late January around these parts. Been that way most of the last 15 years in NW PA. Weather in this area isn’t conducive to have very good or long ice seasons. We get 8 weeks on an average in this area. I enjoy icing but I don’t get discouraged waiting for ice.


This what I always thought was a normal time frame. Mid to late January most years I thought.
This thread is sad, I understand being disappointed by its only early January. If you don't have ice just hook up the boats...the crappie fishing is great this time of year.
The weather's been great, get out and enjoy it.


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I haven't given up on ice at all. I have just been fishing Erie in the boat at least once a week, and I booked a trip to Florida with a couple of charters lined up. Ice gear is ready to go if it gets the chance. Either way I'm not going to sit idle til spring spawn.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Tap that bass said:


> Wambulance has arrived.


Omg dude....like that tag LMAO....OMG...good luck fishin bro...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Guys don't be sad....I know what it feels like....I know....I know the pain...just remember Ohio won't give you what you crave every year...I feel for you...on the flipside....8 weeks till mid March....take some vacation time and head south? Or north, I guess. I'd never wish for warm weather on my hard water brothers. ...tbh I always hated that...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Just saw the 10 day weather forecast. Temps are looking somewhat better.


----------



## Straley (Jul 14, 2012)

Trying to put a trip together to upper peninsula lake gogebic


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

I as well am kind of down about the mild winter ice fishing to me is one of those things people can shrug off and say well better luck next year but If it's your addiction it's hard to wait a year for the freeze I have enough trouble waiting one season to the next let alone waiting through a bad season to get to the next winter. I have a few buddies I fish with but none of them pump ice through their veins like I do so I get the pain, I've tried explaining it to people until I'm blue in the face and it's in one ear and out the other


----------

